# Phragmipedium long-petalled hybrid, please help identify



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Sep 12, 2021)

I acquired this Phragmipedium hybrid yesterday, it had no name on the label. I was really attracted to it due to the pink hue with the green, that the veins are not too prominent on the pouch and the plant vigour. Personally I think it most resembles 'Leslie Garay' (caudatum x longifolium), or it could be Eugene Conroy (wallisii x longifolium). What does anyone think it could be?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2021)

green. Good luck.


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2021)

I have no idea what it is, but it's graceful and quite lovely.


----------



## Tara (Sep 21, 2021)

I bought the exact same chap, I bet from the same seller too


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Sep 21, 2021)

abax said:


> I have no idea what it is, but it's graceful and quite lovely.


Thank you. ☺


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 28, 2021)

Grande?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 9, 2021)

Without provenance, you really can only say: "Phrag hybrid", it is clearly a hybrid. My guess would be Grande, but it would not be correct to just stick a name on it, you need the provenance to label it as the hybrid. 

Its nice though.


----------

